# NH TC35DA comments



## aljolson (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm looking at a new TC35DA Hydrostatic 4WD Boomer with 16LA front loader. It is not supersteer.I'll be using it for mowing 5 acres, bush-hog up to 5-10 acres and light duty loader work, grading when building new house. Price was only $600 more than TC33DA but jumped up to much larger framed tractor with -35. Anyone with any experience or problems with either of these tractors? Does the supersteer make a big difference. Do NH tractors require only NH implements like the old Fords, or will any other quality bush-hogs, blades work on the 3-pt? I also would like to add a back-hoe someday. I want to keep this till the wheels fall off. Also looked at a JD 4410 Hydro. Any comments? Thank you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

aljolson, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Both machines are good tractors to my knowledge. My preference is for the 4410 due to better egonomics and better sytem features. In the end, I think the dealer who you purchase from and will be servicing the machine and supporting it AND you will be the deciding factor. I suggest extensively demo'ing both machines & buy the one that suits you best as well as getting a GOOD feel for how you percieve the dealer will treat you and your new machine down the road AFTER the sale. I will comment more when all of the database bugs are fixed.


----------

